# discussion; the trolls on sas, how bad is it?



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

I have seen this brought up in threads so I thought I would put the question to everyone so we can see how bad it is.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

In perhaps the past twelve hours somebody has signed up with well over a dozen different aliases, one right after another after another, trying to impersonate/insult me for some reason.

I'd say the trolling has gotten kind of ridiculous, though I might be biased.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 17, 2017)

So, during my brief time being banned and needing to create a second account, I learned something: you don't need an actual email address to join the site. You have to put something in the email field, but it doesn't have to be a real address and there's no email verification needed. Requiring email verification would at least force the trolls to create a new email account each time they wanted to make a new account, which would double the time it takes to come back (and most email services don't want to let you make a thousand emails either).


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

i think there are 1 or 2 trolls here who have thousands of accounts


----------



## analyticalan (Jun 2, 2017)

I think the trolling is quite bad on SAS, and to be honest, it's what has made me disengage and stop using the site as often as I did when I first joined.

I don't really understand the point of trolling on a forum for social anxiety. To me, it reads as very insecure, and only someone who was deflecting responsibility for their anxiety would find fulfilment in such a hollow form of entertainment.

Aside from the obvious trolls who have multiple accounts, there are also long-time members who enjoy making snarky, one-liner comments in threads where people, especially young people, are genuinely asking for advice. I can't tell people what they should say, but I don't think anyone should be so jaded by their anxiety to the point where they take their personal issues and frustrations out on other people.


----------



## BrokeTech (Jun 1, 2017)

Witchblade said:


> So, during my brief time being banned and needing to create a second account, I learned something: you don't need an actual email address to join the site. You have to put something in the email field, but it doesn't have to be a real address and there's no email verification needed. Requiring email verification would at least force the trolls to create a new email account each time they wanted to make a new account, which would double the time it takes to come back (and most email services don't want to let you make a thousand emails either).


Yeah, I was surprised when that issue came up with you. Almost every forum does verification.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

analyticalan said:


> I think the trolling is quite bad on SAS, and to be honest, it's what has made me disengage and stop using the site as often as I did when I first joined.
> 
> *I don't really understand the point of trolling on a forum for social anxiety.* To me, it reads as very insecure, and only someone who was deflecting responsibility for their anxiety would find fulfilment in such a hollow form of entertainment.
> 
> Aside from the obvious trolls who have multiple accounts, there are also long-time members who enjoy making snarky, one-liner comments in threads where people, especially young people, are genuinely asking for advice. I can't tell people what they should say, but I don't think anyone should be so jaded by their anxiety to the point where they take their personal issues and frustrations out on other people.


I don't really understand the point of it either, and can't see why anyone would? I mean its not like trolling a place like stormfront is it.
maybe someone who has their own personal axe to grind against the site or specific users? but even then, its a bit of an extreme over the top action to take because its not like personal insults are being thrown left right and centre on here.:con


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Witchblade said:


> So, during my brief time being banned and needing to create a second account, I learned something: you don't need an actual email address to join the site. You have to put something in the email field, but it doesn't have to be a real address and there's no email verification needed. Requiring email verification would at least force the trolls to create a new email account each time they wanted to make a new account, which would double the time it takes to come back (and most email services don't want to let you make a thousand emails either).


I agree there should be e-mail verification but it wouldn't exactly slow them down by a lot. There are several free smaller e-mail providers out there where you can get an email in an instant (literally the click of a button) with a free inbox.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

analyticalan said:


> Aside from the obvious trolls who have multiple accounts, there are also long-time members who enjoy making snarky, one-liner comments in threads where people, especially young people, are genuinely asking for advice.


You snooze you loose.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

One troll made 18 accounts on here today.

It makes me wonder how they can do everything as fast as they can. Within about five minutes or even less than that, they can register, upload an avatar, change their user title, post between 2 and 6 times and write some things in their profile.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 17, 2017)

Silent Memory said:


> One troll made 18 accounts on here today.
> 
> It makes me wonder how they can do everything as fast as they can. Within about five minutes or even less than that, they can register, upload an avatar, change their user title, post between 2 and 6 times and write some things in their profile.


Even if it only takes 5 minutes that means this guy spent 2 hours doing nothing but trolling this site, something that he has nothing to show for because all his efforts were deleted, that's insane to me.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Silent Memory said:


> One troll made 18 accounts on here today.
> 
> It makes me wonder how they can do everything as fast as they can. Within about five minutes or even less than that, they can register, upload an avatar, change their user title, post between 2 and 6 times and write some things in their profile.


haha! That's not surprising. It's been done before on SAS over the years. Trolls have always been around even back when I started posting here in 03.

And there's basically no hard stop to registering. It's all done so fast with no need for an email or complicated measures that would hinder interest or speed. It's like leaving the door open and not expecting anyone to walk in.

I don't know how stuff works with forums, but would it be possible to make it so you have to secure your account like on Steam, with your phone number? And unsecured accounts are limited to 20 or 50 posts max. Or something like that.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Based on what happened yesterday, I'd say that the trolling has gotten really bad. I feel like something needs to change here to prevent stuff like that from happening again, but idk what.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Silent Memory said:


> One troll made 18 accounts on here today.
> 
> It makes me wonder how they can do everything as fast as they can. Within about five minutes or even less than that, they can register, upload an avatar, change their user title, post between 2 and 6 times and write some things in their profile.


Maybe they are a team @[email protected]
@tehuti88
Sorry that this happened to you.
I saw a couple of the threads today and they were disgusting.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Silent Memory said:


> One troll made 18 accounts on here today.
> 
> It makes me wonder how they can do everything as fast as they can. Within about five minutes or even less than that, they can register, upload an avatar, change their user title, post between 2 and 6 times and write some things in their profile.


I was watching almost the entire time as it was happening, and they would have a new account literally within a minute or so of the previous one being deleted. Uploaded a picture, filled out the profile, had the chance to post at least once or twice with almost every account, too. They were still at it when I logged off and went to bed, then at it again (did they even take a break?) this morning before I signed back on. Somebody sure had a lot of time on their hands. :serious: At least I was multitasking while I was watching it unfold...

Unfortunately, their efforts have done nothing but convince me to stick around. Somebody invests that much time in me, I have to return the favor. :lol

Thank you for all your work last night and this morning, BTW. :blush And I'm sorry I've inadvertently caused so much trouble. :/


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Well, it's a known fact that certain people have been back over and over under multiple accounts (sometimes several accounts at once). The thing about it is probably no one will ever know exactly how bad it is because there are so many of them and some of them resemble one another in personality. They don't all get caught. And the ones that do don't get caught immediately every time they respawn. It often takes a while


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

tehuti88 said:


> Thank you for all your work last night and this morning, BTW. :blush And I'm sorry I've inadvertently caused so much trouble. :/


You're welcome.  You don't have any reason to be sorry. None of this was your fault, and if they weren't impersonating/insulting you, they would have chosen someone else.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Lots of duplicates, lots of trolls. Duplicates don't bother me unless they're a dick. Sometimes duplicates that don't cause trouble are banned, while others are allowed to stay who are much less pleasant.

I missed whatever happened earlier, but did see one of the accounts posts in a thread after it had been banned. I think a lot of the trolls are the same person or multiple people who communicate off site that's why they all come back at a similar time. 

But lately it has gotten way out of hand there has always been one or two, now 40-50% of the frustration section are blatent troll threads. And most are bad at it and keep reusing the same persona.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I just keep my trolling subtle, and post maybe a hundred or so 'normal' posts in between troll posts so the mods don't catch on. Dedication and subtlety are key to good trolling.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

For the people who don't understand why they do it, and especially on this site, well, it's because they're probably more mentally ill than the average troll. lol

There's no point trying to figure out why they do it or even give it any thought at all. My thoughts are "meh, c**t" and that's it, and even that's too much thought.

Only way to combat it is to completely ignore it and let the mods deal with it.

That includes talking about it at all and making threads like this.

I saw the person trolling Tehuti yesterday and thought it was disgusting, so never responded, unlike some others here.

Just let the mods deal with it and ignore them completely

If you can't help biting and discussing them they will never go away.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 17, 2017)

I wonder if it's the incel guys who are trolling us

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Incels/comments/6m1p0v

Incel guys creep me the **** out, I don't like that they're talking about us.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Pete Beale said:


> For the people who don't understand why they do it, and especially on this site, well, it's because they're probably more mentally ill than the average troll. lol
> 
> There's no point trying to figure out why they do it or even give it any thought at all. My thoughts are "meh, c**t" and that's it, and even that's too much thought.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more (although I'm contradicting myself by propagating this thread, but whatever).


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

Pete Beale said:


> For the people who don't understand why they do it, and especially on this site, well, it's because they're probably more mentally ill than the average troll. lol
> 
> There's no point trying to figure out why they do it or even give it any thought at all. My thoughts are "meh, c**t" and that's it, and even that's too much thought.
> 
> ...


I would normally agree with this and I think you are right in that ignoring them is usually the best method. but, people keep bringing up the issue and the main complaint is that the mods are not doing enough and the people who run the site are not taking measures to best prevent it. so the idea that the mods will take care of it would be appropriate but when they are not doing something about it then it warrants discussion.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Witchblade said:


> I wonder if it's the incel guys who are trolling us
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Incels/comments/6m1p0v
> ...


That's weird af.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Witchblade said:


> I wonder if it's the incel guys who are trolling us
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Incels/comments/6m1p0v
> ...


Hmm. Interesting.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

unemployment simulator said:


> I would normally agree with this and I think you are right in that ignoring them is usually the best method. but, people keep bringing up the issue and the main complaint is that the mods are not doing enough and the people who run the site are not taking measures to best prevent it. so the idea that the mods will take care of it would be appropriate but when *they are not doing something about it* then it warrants discussion.


i dont see how the mods are 'not doing something about it'. the troll created 18 accounts, using a VPN. you literally can't do anything more than to ban them as they pop up. its down to the technical aspects now, to deter trolls who use VPN


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

mt moyt said:


> i dont see how the mods are 'not doing something about it'. the troll created 18 accounts, using a VPN. you literally can't do anything more than to ban them as they pop up. its down to the technical aspects now, to deter trolls who use VPN


ok that's fair enough, I see complaints against the mods, I didn't see what happened yesterday. what do you think should be done?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Two words for the admins and mods:

Email.

Verification.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Two words for the admins and mods:
> 
> Email.
> 
> Verification.


there are also alot of disposable emails.......email verification wont be enough......verification by disposable emails also should not be allowed.......like facebook it never allows you to verify your account by disposable emails


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Pete Beale said:


> For the people who don't understand why they do it, and especially on this site, well, it's because they're probably more mentally ill than the average troll. lol
> 
> There's no point trying to figure out why they do it or even give it any thought at all. My thoughts are "meh, c**t" and that's it, and even that's too much thought.
> 
> ...


I don't want to overdramatise anything. But in all my time on this site, it has never been the most peaceful forum though I'm sure there were/are even worse places across the internet. In some ways the site is definitely calmer than it used to be before about 2015/early 2016.

That's basically because most of the vocal minority of users who had a strong tendency to post really nasty/aggressive misogyny, serial personal attacks, etc, are long gone. But the (usually) _somewhat_ less unpleasant but undeniably tedious/repetitive/annoying trolling (though sometimes you do have to laugh at trolls!) has never gone away, and certainly has really increased recently.

The incident with Tehuti was really nasty though, I was a bit shocked by it. Unlike some forums, public discussion of trolls, general moderator actions (including criticism) and so on, has always been allowed (within reason!). I don't think such open discussion should be discouraged or banned, because that's just stifling and authoritarian. It's the tradition on here anyway, and yeah there may be some truth in what you say, but I'm not sure the trolls even care either way. When a mod discovers a blatant troll account, it usually gets banned immediately or pretty quickly.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

:doh

If trolls bother you that much, log off from this forum or ignore them, simple... It's just a forum ffs... the fuk is wrong with you people....


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Overdrive said:


> :doh
> 
> If trolls bother you that much, log off from this forum or ignore them, simple... It's just a forum ffs... the fuk is wrong with you people....


If this thread bothers you so much, why did you reply to it? It's just a thread about trolls. Ignore it, ffs. WTF is wrong with _you_?


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

For an SA support forum, it is pretty bad, and out of all the forums I've been a member of, SAS has the most and active trolls. When you think about it, it kind of makes sense that there would be a ton of them on a site full of vulnerable people. 

Most of it doesn't bother or affect me, for I can tell that these people are making jokes to lighten the mood, or if it does come off as offensive to the general community, it usually means that their mental illness is probably severe enough where they have this warped view of reality and cannot think as rationally as they're capable of. I don't think I'm active enough to witness the personal attacks and cyberbullying though.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Overdrive said:


> :doh
> 
> If trolls bother you that much, log off from this forum or ignore them, simple... It's just a forum ffs... the fuk is wrong with you people....


Calm your tits!


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


> If this thread bothers you so much, why did you reply to it? It's just a thread about trolls. Ignore it, ffs. WTF is wrong with _you_?


People complain for nothing, that's why.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Overdrive said:


> People complain for nothing, that's why.


You're complaining about complaining. And, it's not for nothing...

This is a *support *forum, if you don't get why a long time member being personally attacked for hours would bother people... I really have nothing more to say. Take care.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

waterfairy said:


> Calm your tits!


:laugh:


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Witchblade said:


> Incel guys creep me the **** out, I don't like that they're talking about us.


Unfortunately this isn't the first time creeps have talked about us like that. There have been some other really malicious communities talking about SAS before, who may not even identify as "incel" but they all have the same language and mentality so I have trouble seeing any real difference.

Is it bad that I feel a little sorry for them? They're pretty much stuck in this cycle of entitlement and resentment, but so convinced they're 'woke' (or red pilled or w/e) that they're unable to see how they've enslaved themselves.

It's not a sexual partner they need in their life so much as someone who can tell them to chill.


* *


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Barakiel said:


> Unfortunately this isn't the first time creeps have talked about us like that. There have been some other really malicious communities talking about SAS before, who may not even identify as "incel" but they all have the same language and mentality so I have trouble seeing any real difference.
> 
> Is it bad that I feel a little sorry for them? They're pretty much stuck in this cycle of entitlement and resentment, but so convinced they're 'woke' (or red pilled or w/e) that they're unable to see how they've enslaved themselves.
> 
> ...


Yeah they have a couple of forums. They're really dumb too, they think _all_ the guys on SAS have never dated anyone or had sex, even though a lot of guys here have had sex at some point or relationships. They also steal photos of posters from the pic threads sometimes, and make threads about them.

Anyway pretty much everyone in that sub needs about 7 thousand years worth of therapy. I wouldn't even know where to start, they're gone. It's not just bitterness even you can tell they have disorders that effect their ability to really understand social interactions etc and unparalleled confirmation bias.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

waterfairy said:


> Calm your tits!


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Afreen88 said:


>


"Undo the calamity that is your mammaries" lmao good stuff


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah they have a couple of forums. They're really dumb too, they think _all_ the guys on SAS have never dated anyone or had sex, even though a lot of guys here have had sex at some point or relationships. They also steal photos of posters from the pic threads sometimes, and make threads about them.
> 
> Anyway pretty much everyone in that sub needs about 7 thousand years worth of therapy.


They seriously steal photos? Glad I've never posted any on here :/


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

waterfairy said:


> They seriously steal photos? Glad I've never posted any on here :/


A few people's yeah. I don't know how often they do it because I don't browse their forums unless someone brings them up here.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Two words for the admins and mods:
> 
> Email.
> 
> Verification.


Yes. That along with the bot test should be good enough for a couple more years.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah they have a couple of forums. They're really dumb too, they think _all_ the guys on SAS have never dated anyone or had sex, even though a lot of guys here have had sex at some point or relationships. They also steal photos of posters from the pic threads sometimes, and make threads about them.


I just went and browsed there (knew I shouldn't, but it's like looking at a car wreck) and saw one comment that said every guy on SAS is single (and not by choice), and another comment that said every woman here has a boyfriend...I guess they don't care to read too closely before latching on to something that makes their point. :blank

And don't even get me started on all the "Women can't have SA!" posts...I guess they don't read too much about the disorder itself, either.

The really sad thing is they're not just attacking women...they regularly attack other men, and gays, and other races, etc. etc....so much hate. I think the way they speak about other men is just as bad as how they speak about women. No wonder they feel so crappy about themselves. :|

And yeah, the photo thing...even if I did ever work up the courage to post another pic of myself here and deal with whatever comments it might get (and I'm seriously tempted to post one after what happened, if I only had a tall enough mirror to take it in), the thought of it being stolen and posted on one of those forums is a frightening one. I've seen this happen to at least one male user and at least one female user (the comments about both were pretty offensive), and I know there must be more.

ETA, oh missed it:



Persephone The Dread said:


> Anyway pretty much everyone in that sub needs about 7 thousand years worth of therapy. I wouldn't even know where to start, they're gone. It's not just bitterness even you can tell *they have disorders that effect their ability to really understand social interactions etc and unparalleled confirmation bias*.


Yyyyyyep. :roll


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

unemployment simulator said:


> I would normally agree with this and I think you are right in that ignoring them is usually the best method. but, people keep bringing up the issue and the main complaint is that the mods are not doing enough and the people who run the site are not taking measures to best prevent it. so the idea that the mods will take care of it would be appropriate but when they are not doing something about it then it warrants discussion.





unemployment simulator said:


> ok that's fair enough, I see complaints against the mods, I didn't see what happened yesterday. what do you think should be done?


It's a little like complaining to firefighters that they aren't doing enough to fight fires. (That's actually a really good analogy if you include that the firefighters are part-time volunteers.) If you actually want something done differently about how the forum functions on a technical level (like adding email verification on new account creation), I don't think there's anything to do except contact admins with VerticalScope, which, here, are collectively, @Helena_SAS. Best if the thread is in the Board Feedback section and is about specifically what you want to see implemented. Get mods and other members to voice their support ... basically a petition, like you would expect.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

You know what's funny about those incels/redpills? They focus entirely on women and conveniently forget how the vast majority of men are... normal. Had gfs, jobs, cars, etc. Basically nothing like them. They act like it's so hard for a guy to get this and that, because of women. Yeah right. Maybe it's hard for them - they're a minority among men, after all, or did they forget that as well? Most men can't relate to their problems, or can only relate to a few. But yeah it's definitely women's fault of course.

I mean seriously you're not fit, you have a crappy job, no car, no friends, no social skills etc. and it's somehow women's fault for all of this?


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Overdrive said:


>


That scared the **** out of me! :haha


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Aribeth said:


> You know what's funny about those incels/redpills? They focus entirely on women and conveniently forget how the vast majority of men are... normal. Had gfs, jobs, cars, etc. Basically nothing like them. They act like it's so hard for a guy to get this and that, because of women. Yeah right. Maybe it's hard for them - they're a minority among men, after all, or did they forget that as well? Most men can't relate to their problems, or can only relate to a few. But yeah it's definitely women's fault of course.
> 
> I mean seriously you're not fit, you have a crappy job, no car, no friends, no social skills etc. and it's somehow women's fault for all of this?


I agree with this statement despite being the exact description of what she's talking about.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 17, 2017)

Dissonance said:


> Not that I give a **** or disagree with you, but why isn't it the other way around? Let's be fair why do we have to do all that?


Because you want to date women and that's what women want, everyone has their standards and roles to play, you're free to wait for a woman who doesn't care.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Witchblade said:


> Because you want to date women and that's what women want, everyone has their standards and roles to play, you're free to wait for a woman who doesn't care.


That's life, and a woman who doesn't care is usually at the desperate end of the spectrum let's be honest, just like the men who complain, they're desperate too, but refuse to lower their standards.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I was once categorized by some (gone) in (many) years past because of my inability (then) to take everything seriously. Being unable to stay on topic or be rational or always make sense bothered some, and they pointed this out occasionally as "trolling."

It's (for myself) always not known where any of these anonymous people are truly coming from, so I stay away and let them be. I know this is not possible or healthy if you unwittingly and undeservingly become a target.

Plus I don't really pay attention to most anyone here anymore anyway, since I realize this is not a place to make true bonds with anyone.

So I'm sure trolling is quite a problem, but I'm not aware of it.


----------



## Laurelles (Jun 28, 2017)

Witchblade said:


> I wonder if it's the incel guys who are trolling us
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Incels/comments/6m1p0v
> ...


That is... genuinely very disconcerting

It also shows they have no reading comprehension whatsoever


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

senkora said:


> It's a little like complaining to firefighters that they aren't doing enough to fight fires. (That's actually a really good analogy if you include that the firefighters are part-time volunteers.) If you actually want something done differently about how the forum functions on a technical level (like adding email verification on new account creation), I don't think there's anything to do except contact admins with VerticalScope, which, here, are collectively, @Helena_SAS. Best if the thread is in the Board Feedback section and is about specifically what you want to see implemented. Get mods and other members to voice their support ... basically a petition, like you would expect.


thanks for the insight, I don't really know how things run on websites on a technical level.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Afreen88 said:


>


"hakuna your tatas"
All of it is brilliant! :clap


----------



## reese444 (Dec 28, 2016)

seems fine to me


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

It seems like it's worse than ever before.


----------



## Generaldr (Jul 17, 2017)

You can end internet trolling not only here but in every website on the internet in a day.
All it takes is an act of Congress making internet trolling illegal just like any other illegal activity.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

What did I miss out on?


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 17, 2017)

Obviously the bigger problem are the ones who are allowed to stay and just harass members in less overt ways.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Witchblade said:


> Obviously the bigger problem are the ones who are allowed to stay and just harass members in less overt ways.


^^ This


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

It's not even clever trolling that's somewhat humorous, it's just obvious and unfunny.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

JH1983 said:


> It's not even clever trolling that's somewhat humorous, it's just obvious and unfunny.


Yep. :/


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I guess with the right techniques, trolls can avoid IP bans. :/ Because some IP bans would be wonderful at this point.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

tehuti88 said:


> Yep. :/


 Sad really. Another board I'm on is unmoderated and it doesn't get trolled as much as this one does. I don't know why anyone would want to troll a mental health forum anyway.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Overcast (May 4, 2016)

The trolling here is not too bad when compared to other forums. Most of it is either harmless or just typical bait threads.


----------



## GibberingMaw (Jul 3, 2017)

It seems about average to me from what i've seen.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

The trolling on this forum is absurd. In some threads, it is clear that the OP wants serious discussion to take place. They're looking for advice to their problems. However, in some of these threads that I have seen, there are some replies that don't offer any intelligent discussion at all -- just obvious trolling. It's just really rude to the OP and basically belittles the OP's questions/post to something silly.

I got this idea from AskReddit. What if the OP can put a tag on their post title [SERIOUS] if they want only serious discussion to take place? This way the mods on the site can easily filter out the posts that have this tag, and they can make sure that the replies are on topic.


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

I think there are too many trolls here. On the other hand I don't really care about trolls unless people are trying to shut others down or things go to overt harassment. Those are real problems imho.


----------



## XxOmegaBlackxX (Jul 20, 2017)

The only trolling I've seen are the people on the politically section who have edited their entire profile to be anti-Donald Trump and they have anti -Trump quotes and post anti-Trump posts like non-stop 24/7.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

It's pretty consistent with other boards I've been to. I think trolling is a bit more consequential here, though because of the nature of the forums.

This is supposed to be a SUPPORT forum and when you have people constantly pushing buttons, baiting arguments, it really undermines that.

I've always said, I can respect a well crafted, victim-less trolling. One that makes you think for a few moments. I can't stand bullies or people who try to prey on the weak, though.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

XxOmegaBlackxX said:


> The only trolling I've seen are the people on the politically section who have edited their entire profile to be anti-Donald Trump and they have anti -Trump quotes and post anti-Trump posts like non-stop 24/7.


You've missed some stuff.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/thehuti88-878033/











ETA:



That ain't even all of 'em. Missed the "Tehutifatcow" and "Tehutisupremecowgoddess" and whatnot.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

There is a culture here that invites trolling. People don't have a problem with the trolls when they agree with their points of view and will complain when they are removed.


----------



## MadnessVertigo (Sep 26, 2016)

I wonder why a social anxiety forum in particular should draw so much trolls. Maybe it's just the high traffic?


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

Generaldr said:


> You can end internet trolling not only here but in every website on the internet in a day.
> All it takes is an act of Congress making internet trolling illegal just like any other illegal activity.


I'm guessing the internet companies wouldn't want to cough up the dough to self regulate so they'd fight such changes. What trolls are allowed to get away with is ridiculous.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

analyticalan said:


> I think the trolling is quite bad on SAS, and to be honest, it's what has made me disengage and stop using the site as often as I did when I first joined.
> 
> I don't really understand the point of trolling on a forum for social anxiety. To me, it reads as very insecure, and only someone who was deflecting responsibility for their anxiety would find fulfilment in such a hollow form of entertainment.
> 
> Aside from the obvious trolls who have multiple accounts,* there are also long-time members who enjoy making snarky, one-liner comments in threads where people, especially young people, are genuinely asking for advice. I can't tell people what they should say, but I don't think anyone should be so jaded by their anxiety to the point where they take their personal issues and frustrations out on other people.*


Agreed.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

tehuti88 said:


> You've missed some stuff.
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/thehuti88-878033/
> 
> ...


Wdf...! Who did you piss off???? LOL. 
Sorry, I'm not laughing at you. Your situation is just so crazy it is literally ridiculous!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

The fart troll went off at me for no reason. I never quoted "her", not even once. Or posted in any of her threads. Then one morning I wake up and I was quoted by her about 7 times. All insults. By the time I had my morning coffee, the mods had deleted them all.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

naes said:


> Wdf...! Who did you piss off???? LOL.
> Sorry, I'm not laughing at you. Your situation is just so crazy it is literally ridiculous!


I believe actually this was a troll who I kept outing by quoting similar posts he'd made on his first, banned account. (Something I know better than to do now.) I think this is what pissed him off. That first account (if it was in fact the first) replied to me once (unprovoked, I wasn't even talking to him) with:



> Did the treatment fix your weight problem or are you still a "disgusting fat cow" as you said? :grin2:


In the thread in question, I was discussing why guys aren't interested in me, partly due to my weight. The "treatment" was in fact bladder removal surgery and I never said it had anything to do with my weight. People who know me should know that the only reason I've called myself a "fat cow," etc. is because *other users here referred to me like that first*, so I didn't invite the name on myself by calling myself that, I was merely echoing others. (Incidentally, at least two other users were having fun commenting on my weight in that thread, too, even after I mentioned how the surgery had adversely affected my health, so that kind of proved my point.)

Anyway, when I kept outing his new accounts and getting them banned, I think he got fed up and started targeting me with all these accounts, created within moments of each other over the space of two days. As I said, that wasn't even all of them. I ended up taking over 200 screencaps. All of the accounts except the last just kept posting pictures of obese women gorging themselves on food, claiming they were me, and cracking fat jokes and posting fat memes at my expense. After the first dozen accounts (not even exaggerating) it just got :yawn

The last account was the one shown above. He changed his routine with that one. Notice how both of us happened to post at the exact same time in the same thread (my post is first). Some of the phrasing and comments made in that user's posts, especially the comment about "empathy," convince me it was in fact the "unrelated" troll I kept outing previously, who was also the banned troll quoted above. The "unrelated" troll had made similar comments, which seemed to be referring to my own posts.

ETA, I just noticed I mentioned my thyroid in the old thread referenced above where I was called a "disgusting fat cow." My impersonator referred to my thyroid at least twice in the screencaps I took.

EETA, no response from the person I first replied to? All righty, if that's the way it is. No trolling to see here, just a bunch of wimpy losers.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/tehuti89-877529/ "BDSM queen"
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/tehuti69-877545/ "bdsm queen"
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/tehuti70-877553/ "bdsm queen"
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/tehuti94-877561/ "bdsm queen"
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/tehuti666-877569/ "bdsm queen"
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/6969tehuti6969-877577/ "bdsm queen"
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/tehuti398102948-877585/ "bdsm queen"
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/tehutifatcow6969-877617/
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/tehuti8888-877625/
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/tehuti888-877593/
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/tehuti88888-877633/ "trans bdsm pornstar"
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/tehuti4718947-877641/ "supreme fat cow"
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/cowhuti88-877601/
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/tehuti8989-877689/
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/tehutifatcow696969-877713/ "bdsm queen"
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/6969tehutisexgoddess6969-877721/ "bdsm queen"
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/tehutisupremecowgoddess88-877913/ "bdsm cow goddess"
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/obeythecowgoddess88-877921/ "you were born to obey"
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/tehutifatcow1001-877929/ "bdsm queen"
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/tehuti24252627-877945/ "bdsm queen"
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/tehuti085746807433-877961/ "supreme bdsm queen"
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/tehuti3980217485074532131-877969/ "goddess of bdsm"
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/tehuti3718293721984-877977/ "supreme bdsm queen"
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/tehuti5802357230578-877985/ "bdsm queen"
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/tehuti31204721042147014-877993/ "bdsm queen"
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/tehuti3921041245566812331-878001/ "bdsm queen"
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/tehutifatcow696969696969-878009/ "bdsm queen"
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/tehuti88burgerking88-878017/ "master of burger king"
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/thehuti88-878033/ "Mackinac Island Fanatic"
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/sorrytroll-879873/

ETA:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/therhuti88-881129/ "Mackinac Island Fanatic"

Must be imagining it.



komorikun said:


> The fart troll went off at me for no reason. I never quoted "her", not even once. Or posted in any of her threads. Then one morning I wake up and I was quoted by her about 7 times. All insults. By the time I had my morning coffee, the mods had deleted them all.


I was reporting those as I saw them. I found them bizarre, too. Someone else (not me) asked her what her problem was and she said something about you saying to get a therapist for her butt or some such, and that set her off. :con

ETA, just found it. And you were right, you weren't even talking to her, wasn't even her thread.

She made a really weird comment to me once, too, something about feminism, when I hadn't even been talking about that or anything even remotely related. Just came out of left field. I'm not even a feminist. :con Those posts ended up deleted for some reason.


----------



## XxOmegaBlackxX (Jul 20, 2017)

andy0128 said:


> There is a culture here that invites trolling. People don't have a problem with the trolls when they agree with their points of view and will complain when they are removed.


I can tell you what that is. You have a lot of vulnerable people here, with anxiety and other issues.

That is like a feeding ground to "bullies". What are bullies, in the biological sense of the word? They are essentially *predators.*

So this forum is like having a bunch of nerdy kids at school with signs on their T-shirts saying "vulnerable" and then putting them with a bunch of apex predator "Bullies" that thrive off that fear/vulnerability/Naivety


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Troll sandwiches are pretty gud


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I didn't think they are that bad on this forum compare to other similarly sized forums. Usually I can recognize their names from threads and just avoid it. At times I get curious to see what weird random gibberish absurdity they came up with.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I've seen some pretty awful behavior from both people who claim to have SAD and people who don't and most likely come from other areas of the Internet. Google an anxiety related issue and this forum is bound to be in the first few pages. That said, it's nothing much different from what I've seen elsewhere. People with SAD are just as capable of being ******** as those who aren't. I've also had the pleasure of getting to know some really nice people here. It helps to view this forum as a microcosm of the Internet as a whole, the only difference being the people here have anxiety. That way you avoid an "us-vs-them", "nonnormies-vs-normies" mentality. Actually, you're better off not just being a part of SAS, but also other, more diverse communities that have nothing to do with anxiety if you want to see the big picture.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I can't help but feel for troll's, I often see them as philosophers that can't express themselves constructively.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

It's bad. Partly because if you respond to them here, you run the risk of getting banned.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

finallyclosed said:


> It's bad. Partly because if you respond to them here, you run the risk of getting banned.


You aren't going to get banned or anything for responding to a troll, not unless you post something bad enough. It's just that feeding trolls is now discouraged.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

LydeaCharlotte said:


> You aren't going to get banned or anything for responding to a troll, not unless you post something bad enough. It's just that feeding trolls is now discouraged.


Lol you are literally talking to the guy with 50 banned accounts.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Aribeth said:


> Lol you are literally talking to the guy with 50 banned accounts.


Seriously? This crap again? Shouldn't they get some sort of punishment for constantly saying this about people? It feels like a personal attack.

If you suspect that I have 50 banned accounts, or that I am another user, then you should report it, not try your damnedest to gang up and spread unfounded rumors about me.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

^ :lol


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Aribeth said:


> ^ :lol


You finally found something funny? I don't get it.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

tehuti88 said:


> I believe actually this was a troll who I kept outing by quoting similar posts he'd made on his first, banned account. (Something I know better than to do now.) I think this is what pissed him off. That first account (if it was in fact the first) replied to me once (unprovoked, I wasn't even talking to him) with:
> 
> In the thread in question, I was discussing why guys aren't interested in me, partly due to my weight. The "treatment" was in fact bladder removal surgery and I never said it had anything to do with my weight. People who know me should know that the only reason I've called myself a "fat cow," etc. is because *other users here referred to me like that first*, so I didn't invite the name on myself by calling myself that, I was merely echoing others. (Incidentally, at least two other users were having fun commenting on my weight in that thread, too, even after I mentioned how the surgery had adversely affected my health, so that kind of proved my point.)
> 
> ...


Man... I guess some people just can't contain their crazy LOL. You know what I just thought would be cool? If a new show came out where internet trolls were found irl, like Catfish. But, it might be a bit dangerous, lol. Anyways, you are a cool person tehuti, it sucks that some1 would target you based off something you can't even control, but that is what makes a troll a troll i guess eh? At the end of the day we all know whoever it is behind it all is a complete loser though, to the point that it is actually funny iyam in a pathetic sort of way. If anything you can always just think about them and then realise your life must not be that bad if someone out there is so far gone that they need to dedicate their very existence to picking on a random nice person on the internet so they can somehow make themselves feel better. Oh and just in case your troll reads this i will add a smiley face.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*It Is A Problem.*

They wouldn't make it a sticky in one of the main forums if it wasn't an issue.

As of late, there've been many illegitimate posts being thrown around and it's discouraging. Why?

Reason being, some of the troublemakers have been able to mask their impression/presence with seemingly viable sob stories.

Some just spout the same nonsense over and over.

The problem then becomes verifying the legitimacy of these users and any action taken on their behalf thereafter.

An even more annoying prospect is that this process doesn't completely deter folks from making responses to these posts.

The question then becomes: where do we draw the line?

I've seen posts with less meaningful content (heck, there's a thread going on right now asking about whether people watch porn).

And yet, these threads remain because they barely grass by what's allowed.

I've seen lackluster topics being brought up for the heck of it, and to me, it's all the same.

There's an 18+ forum for a reason.

If you want to horse-play, do it there. Stop wasting everyone's time with your ridiculous brain-dead shananigans.

I'd rather have threads that are well put together for the sake of trolling than inappropriate-themed threads that have no place in the forum and are solely being brought up for the sake of indulging in indecent disclosure.

That being said, I will continue to report any threads (and users) that break the community guidelines.

To add, the mods here aren't lazy nor stupid. They do a good job catching the annoyances. Kudos.

P.S. - If I am seen as a stickler, then please note that I don't care. The purpose of this forum is to give aid for those suffering. Talking about shlongs and sexual habits is for another community.


----------

